# does hairless+hairless=hairless?



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

I got two hairless rats from a lovely and responsible petstore, turns out, the girl was pregnant.

all of the babies (all survived, our Waffle is a wonderful mom!) are two weeks old, begining to open their eyes and GROWING FUZZ!

I'm assuming the other hairless rat she came with knocked her up, but I'm not sure. A lot of people want to adopt our new rats since they're free and unusual (except the two we're keeping 

all the babies will have homes, what i'm wondering is if their fuzz will fall out and they'll be hairless or if actual hair will grown in.
does hairless+hairless=hairless?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm assuming they're double rex, in which case I believe the answer is yes.

Remember to separate the boys from girls at 5 weeks to prevent more babies. 

BTW.... you say 'the girl.' Did you get a girl and a boy? Are they separate?


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

oh yes!
i will!

how much should i handle the babies?
they really seem to like running around on me, sitting on my shoulder and many of the future adopties have been handling them too, is that okay?
and Waffle, the mama is totally cool with it, it's fun to take them all out with Waffle, she isn't nippy at all, just really cute!


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

yes, i got them together, boy and girl, we seperated them as soon as they got home 
i didn't take them out together because i was scared he might impregnate her because he might be her brother.
he might be the father, he might not. is that dangerous? i know a lot about human genetics but NOTHING about rat genetics, are her children at risk of homogenious disadvantage?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes. Handle the babies as much as possible, with letting them eat and sleep and such. :lol:

It will get them used to various people and human contact, etc.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

waffle said:


> yes, i got them together, boy and girl, we seperated them as soon as they got home
> i didn't take them out together because i was scared he might impregnate her because he might be her brother.
> he might be the father, he might not. is that dangerous? i know a lot about human genetics but NOTHING about rat genetics, are her children at risk of homogenious disadvantage?


You will likely want to consider keeping a boy to keep the male company and a female to keep the mother company. They do best in pairs.

Yes, he might be the father, so might any other male that came in. They're all probably related. They rats likely won't suffer too much unless they carry poor genetics (tendencies towards tumors, etc).


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

on no!
i hope they don't get tumors!
since i'm a boy, it's sort of a joke that i'm so maternal but they're my baby's babies! 
i'm planning to keep one male (to keep the dad, Eggo, company) and one female to keep Waffle company.

at what age is it okay to introduce my adult male to his new roomate?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You can start at five weeks, I think, but watch for any aggression towards the baby. The general rule is no blood-no foul, but search the boards for the proper way to introduce rats and try to follow that.

And if you can, try adopting out the babies in pairs.


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

all of the adopties want pairs of the same gender,
WONDERFUL!
i've read they wean at 4 weeks, and i've also read they wean at 6 weeks, which is true?
at what age should i try to introduce the babies to solid food?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

waffle said:


> all of the adopties want pairs of the same gender,
> WONDERFUL!
> i've read they wean at 4 weeks, and i've also read they wean at 6 weeks, which is true?
> at what age should i try to introduce the babies to solid food?


They'll start trying mother's food any day now, but will continue to nurse until the 4th week, I believe.

Since they'll be separated before their fifth week, they'll have to be weaned by then.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i love the names.....eggo and waffle....hahahahaha


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

my babies from the hairless mom are 3 weeks old now & they have shed just about all of their fuzz

They never had much hair to begin with.



They are 25 days old today. 

Mine have been on Esbilac formula for almost a week now. We didn't plan to wean them... it just happened. Their Mom Fluffy simply stopped producing milk. She will still clean them & play with them but even when they all lay together... no one attempts to nurse. I was pretty stressed for a few days, we lost one baby during the transition but now they are doing very good drinking the formula from a dish as well as eat food & drink water.

I introduced the babies to crushed rat block before their eyes were open & by the time their eyes did open a few days later they were already crawling over to the dish & nibbling on their own.

Keep an eye on them closely since it is a well documented fact that the hairless Moms often have difficulty with lactation. Fluffy's milk just flat out stopped at right about 14 to 18 days. She is an attentive Mom, just not able to nurse.


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

where do i get Esbilac formula from?
just in case Waffle stops lactating.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

you can find it at most pet stores

call around

I have found it at one small private owned pet shop I do business with & I have found it at pet smart (& the like) but these big name stores seem to charge more than the smaller shops

You will find it with the dog/puppy supplies


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

I wonder if my babies will be hairless too as both parent are lol


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

oh my god!!!!!I got Ollie from a petstore,Petsmart,so i didn't really know how old he was,he is a little bigger than those, and he is still "fuzzy" Should he have been sold then???He's doing great,would it be best if I god him like,a kitten bottle and some formula?I got him about a week ago.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Is that him in your avatar? He looks fine....

Some 'hairless' remain fuzzy on their face and such, because they aren't truly 'hairless'


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Which brings us to Double Rex vs. Hairless, but we've already been there in this topic. :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Which brings us to Double Rex vs. Hairless, but we've already been there in this topic. :lol:


 YEeeep.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

no,that is not him,there is a picture of him in the gallery,I'm 13,I'll take a pic of him on my hand,to show the size,and he is all over slightly "fuzzy"


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

He's a Double Rex, not a true hairless.

He looks, to me, to be at least 6 weeks old.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

He looks old enough for solid food. Give him some baby food on the side if you'd like, but I wouldn't worry about formula.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

ok,I was just worried=p


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

So I was wondering, 2 hairless = hairless... 
So what does hairless and standard =? Mowhawk babies? :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> So I was wondering, 2 hairless = hairless...
> So what does hairless and standard =? Mowhawk babies? :lol:


Depends on the type of hairless.

I think a mix of double rex and standard would give rex?

And true hairless and standard would give standard?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Waffle, why did you get a boy and girl? If your not keepin them together, do they have a friend?


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

he mentioned above he is keeping two babies as a partner for each.


----------

